# monitor for gaming



## pritamk (Apr 11, 2011)

hey guys i finally got my rig
my config
i5 2500
intel DH67BL
sapphire 6950 1 GB
CM elite 430
corsair VX 550 watt
seagate 1Tb 7200.12
G skill 4 GB ram
i need your help in getting monitor for gaming which will give the best performance 
i want to have moniTOr with HDMI connectivity 
my budget is 8-9 k 

plz help


----------



## Piyush (Apr 11, 2011)

Dell ST2220L @ 8.7k
*www.smcinternational.in/index.php?...ategory_id=35&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=89


----------



## ajayashish (Apr 11, 2011)

I think Dell 2220L will come within that price tag... it has got HDMI... DIV.. and VGA connectivity


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

U can also look in to *acer s231hl* which is 9.1K , its good now 23"


----------



## sparx (Apr 11, 2011)

@ajashish : I think you can check the link above your post


----------



## himangshu (Apr 11, 2011)

Extend your budget to 11.5K and get the BenQ G2420HD. 

If you can't extend then Dell ST2220L @8.8K or ACER S231HL @9.3K are your options under 10K.


----------



## Xelx21 (Apr 11, 2011)

Go for Samsung P2250.@8.3K


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 11, 2011)

Well besides creating a new thread I am asking mine here, I will buy a Monitor too, size 23-24", budget around 15-16k. I have considered these,

*Asus MS246H*, for it's awesome looking and 2ms response time is great too.
*Asus ML238H*, same one at 23"
*Asus VK278Q*, can anyone tell the Price of this one? IF budget fits then I'll go for this one.

Beside those monitors if there are any other good monitors available please tell me. I do not need 3D, and my main purpose is- Watching 1080p mainly and then gaming.

Thanks in advance.

PS- Considered Brands- DELL/Asus/LG, no other brands please


----------



## damngoodman999 (Apr 11, 2011)

@ himangshu

Benq G2420 is Lot of eye strain compared to LED


----------



## pritamk (Apr 13, 2011)

hey guys i cant get dell ST2220L here
local dealer can get me benq V2220 for 8.6 k
 how is it? is price okay?
should i go for it?
also tell me how is samsung Syncmaster B2230N and its price


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 13, 2011)

pritamk said:


> hey guys i finally got my rig
> my config
> i5 2500
> intel DH67BL
> ...



Would you please list the price of each part you have owned. It will help me a lot to assemble.


----------



## modder (Apr 13, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well besides creating a new thread I am asking mine here, I will buy a Monitor too, size 23-24", budget around 15-16k. I have considered these,
> 
> *Asus MS246H*, for it's awesome looking and 2ms response time is great too.
> *Asus ML238H*, same one at 23"
> ...



I'm considering the same (especially LED ones). Will buy within a week or two.

You can also consider Samsung PX2370 

Got a quote for ML238H from MD OTP -> 11,200 + TAX

Also if you get a quote for ML238H can you please reply back.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 13, 2011)

pritamk said:


> hey guys i cant get dell ST2220L here
> local dealer can get me benq V2220 for 8.6 k
> how is it? is price okay?
> should i go for it?
> also tell me how is samsung Syncmaster B2230N and its price



here is the list of some benq monitors
BenQ


here is the list of some samsung monitors
Samsung

here is the list of some LG monitors
LG

benq V2220 for 8.6 k sounds a pretty costly...though it is a good performer
samsung Syncmaster B2230N costs 8200


----------



## pritamk (Apr 13, 2011)

but i want full HD monitor with HDMI connectivity


----------



## pritamk (Apr 15, 2011)

hey guys i have decided to go for acer S231HL
but its price here is 10.5k
i checked with promeabgb and smc its 10.3k
but anybody of you have faced problem with it like backlight bleeding


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi all, i want to buy a widescreen lcd monitor. My budget is 7k and i like benq g2220 hd but it is not mentioned on benq website. Is it easily available in shops(kolkata) or very rare to find. What is other option as compared to benq g2220 hd.


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 21, 2011)

Benq v2210 LED is also good with HDMI  cost:8.5k


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for reply. But i can not afford it. My budget is 7.5k max. Please suggest accordingly my budget.


----------



## Rahul01 (Apr 22, 2011)

Anyone pl help


----------



## slashragnarok (Apr 25, 2011)

Get dell. plz.


----------



## tejaslok (May 4, 2011)

modder said:


> I'm considering the same (especially LED ones). Will buy within a week or two.
> 
> You can also consider Samsung PX2370
> 
> ...



i think the price of Samsung px2370 is around 14k +  VAT.

can u confirm once that, its for 11.2k or 14k cos im buying this friday !


----------



## sanithkk81 (May 4, 2011)

Whether the above mentioned monitors are having nice viewing angles and no ghost image problems? I bought acer 20" VH model last month . When I don't sit in sweet spot area ,i.e, right in front of monitor it gives ghost images.   I asked one of my friends and he said its common in LCD screen. He is using HP laptop and he also faces same problem with his laptop's screen.  So should I sell this and get a new one or should I contact acer service center to replace my monitor ?


----------



## modder (May 4, 2011)

tejaslok said:


> i think the price of Samsung px2370 is around 14k +  VAT.
> 
> can u confirm once that, its for 11.2k or 14k cos im buying this friday !



Samsung PX2370 -> 14-15k+
Asus ML238H -> 11-12k all


----------



## dinesh (May 9, 2011)

samsungpx2370 not avl
in munbai


----------



## tejaslok (May 17, 2011)

there is not even a single piece of samsung px2370 in stock     so im going with dell u2311h


----------



## Sarath (May 17, 2011)

@pritamk I hope you are aware that your motherboard supports 1066/1333mhz RAM. I am not sure what happens if you get a 1600mhz. just something i stumbled upon while getting my rig in place.

*www.intel.com/products/desktop/motherboards/db-DH67BL/DH67BL-overview.htm


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 18, 2011)

sarath that will not be an issue.

My processor(i7 960) supports only 1066mhz RAM but i have a 2Ghz 9-10-9-27 2T Kit running at 1804 Mhz 8-9-8-24 2T


----------

